# Titanium Keychain/Neck AA and AAA



## PEU (Mar 23, 2009)

I want to know if there is interest in using a Fenix E01 converter & LED for a custom keychanable TI flashlight, besides the AAA form factor Im considering also an AA host too. 

The idea is not completely original, Mcgizmo did the same with the arcAAA guts, only difference in my case is that I will need to remove the converter from the head 

I really like the discharge curve of the Fenix E01, tried to build a converter but the runtime wasn't near as good, so instead of trying to reinvent the wheel... Im reusing/rehosting it 







I already purchased a bunch of E01s, have the titanium here and the CNC shop is waiting my order. 

Its not going to be an exact clone of the E01 design, I want to add more styling and design to it.

The price will be in the $100~$120 range no matter if its AA or AAA, so please let me know if you are interested and which battery style by answering the poll. 

Thanks for looking 


Pablo


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Titanium Keychain AA and AAA*

Make the AA.

Yeah there's a bunch of AAA options out there right now and I want something different with longer runtimes.

Is there even a AA Ti light selling at the moment? None I can think of right now.

Aim for the market that's not being tapped by 3 different Ti AAA lights and get a larger % of buyers. :thumbsup:

$100 sounds pretty fair for a single level Ti light.

Eh' what do I know, I'm just a buyer................


----------



## MWClint (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Titanium Keychain AA and AAA*

I'd be in for a AA in Ti.



Sgt. LED said:


> Is there even a AA Ti light selling at the moment?


only one.
There's the peak pacific AA in Ti normally $120 but it's Just under $100 right 
now with the 25% march discount. 
it has a boost circuit that drives the led at 350mah. they do offer a buck/
boost option, good for both li-ion and nimh use for a couple extra bucks.


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Titanium Keychain AA and AAA*



MWClint said:


> I'd be in for a AA in Ti.



Me too :wave:


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Titanium Keychain AA and AAA*

I pocket carry my lights and I have to admit that it has been a pleasure to EDC my McGizmo Sapphire. I'd be very interested in a Ti AAA light if the beam is similar to the E01's or Sapphire's (I like the more recessed emitters that eliminate the ring that can be visible around the beam when the emitter is more farther forward). I'd probably be up for a T1 AA as well.


----------



## PEU (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Titanium Neck AA and/or Keychain AAA*

AA was my original idea, but then when I was typing I said, why not AAA  one never knows what CPFers will want...

Here is some preliminary work I did on the AA styling, my main line of tought was aimed as a neck AA, the keychain concept came when I tought about AAA:






The body is dual function, it has a hole for a split ring and a full hole for a neck lanyard (tailstands without the split ring)


Pablo


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Titanium Keychain AA and AAA*

Looks great! I've always like a tubular form. As a keychain light, I'm for AAA but I do agree with others that AA has not been fully explored where Ti is involved. 

On the other note, if you're exploring a neck light option, it'll be wonderful if the size is closer, if not the same, as firefli. But that's a totally different internal setup and the necessity of the lanyard hole to be centralized.

My 2¢


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 23, 2009)

Loving the AA!

Will we have a tritium slot in it? oo:


----------



## cave dave (Mar 23, 2009)

For neck cary you want the light to hang straight. I'd look at the Arc AA design tail with a hole on the opposite as well so you can run a lanyard through both, or run a ring through one hole with a slot nearby for keycahin use with tailstanding ability. Your current tail design is the worst of both worlds I'm afraid.


----------



## lumafist (Mar 23, 2009)

cave dave said:


> For neck cary you want the light to hang straight. I'd look at the Arc AA design tail with a hole on the opposite as well so you can run a lanyard through both, or run a ring through one hole with a slot nearby for keycahin use with tailstanding ability. Your current tail design is the worst of both worlds I'm afraid.


 
I think the whole Pablo has pictured goes straight through....

Right Pablo...?


----------



## PEU (Mar 23, 2009)

Dave: Maybe I don't understand what you mean or maybe the drawings aren't clear. Here is an old photo of mine, from a different project, that shows the same hang method:










The flashlight hangs straight and besides that, you have the option of attaching a splitring if that's what you want, that's the purpose of the small hole at the bottom near the edge.
*
[edit]*
Here is new rendering with more detail:





Pablo


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 23, 2009)

I like the idea of AA light regulated like the E01. Looking forward to the final renderings and proto. :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Mar 24, 2009)

AA powered E01 in Ti= i imagine the runtime would be even longer than the AAA version? Sign me up.


----------



## olrac (Mar 24, 2009)

I like AAA but AA is ok too, would like to see a cree XP-E neutral white emitter instead of 5mm LED, definately worth the extra cost.


----------



## luke_28 (Mar 24, 2009)

olrac said:


> I like AAA but AA is ok too, would like to see a cree XP-E neutral white emitter instead of 5mm LED, definately worth the extra cost.



+1 for a non-Nichia 5mm led


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 24, 2009)

luke_28 said:


> +1 for a non-Nichia 5mm led



+2


----------



## PEU (Mar 24, 2009)

But the Fenix driver only puts around 20mA to the LED, that means not much difference in throw or brightness, just a different beam temperature with an XP-E. 
Besides that it will need a reflector and a glass lens on top, not that is not possible, but wasn't my original idea.
But I see you guys are asking about non nichia white leds, I asked for a quote for some new SSC 5mm LEDs (datasheet) in its nicest bin they are 55000mcd but Im still not sure if I will be able to source them or how difficult the swap operation is, maybe I can offer them as an option.
So... for the time being its the E01 Nichia 


Pablo


----------



## scout24 (Mar 24, 2009)

PEU-
Do you have a timeframe in mind for having these available? Semi- production or as a pre- order kind of thing? Looks pretty cool, as I said, sign me up!
Greg


----------



## cave dave (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't realize from the CAD drawings that the hole went all the way through.


----------



## Cuso (Mar 24, 2009)

AA size....sweeet.


----------



## PEU (Mar 24, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize from the CAD drawings that the hole went all the way through.



The E01 are shipped from overseas, so Im waiting for them, after that I have to measure the light engine/LED so it fits the new host and then production, I will know the roadmap better in 7-10 days. Thanks for the interest.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Mar 28, 2009)

1st bach of e01 shipped on thursday, should be here next week. Can't wait!


Pablo


----------



## ibcj (Mar 28, 2009)

I look forward to the progress on this light. :twothumbs Surprised how close the poll results are. What would the approximate runtime be with a AA ?


----------



## PEU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update*: received the customs notice today for the 1st batch of E01s, this monday I'll pick it up, cannot go earlier due to Easter non working days.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Apr 15, 2009)

*UPDATE:* sorry for the crappy pics:











1st try I heated too much the head... it died for the cause 
2nd try, the lathe did a wonderful and clean job.

Now I need to repeat for all the bodies, dimension the light engine and draw a nice reflector for the AA body, will update soon with images


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Apr 17, 2009)

I finished milling a couple of heads to see if improvements could be done on the reflector shape:










I don't understand why the bottom of the led part of the reflector is so close to the led, I would imagine a wider opening there would allow to catch the side emitted light better, tests will prove this true or false.


Pablo


----------



## herrgurka (Apr 17, 2009)

+1 for AA, a lot of stamina and easily available. Of course, in most occasions an AAA with a runtime of approximately 8-10 hours is all I need. But I don't have an AA light in Ti so...... 

I also like the PEU-body shown in post #11, will we be able to order one of those in combination with the light?


----------



## PEU (Apr 17, 2009)

herrgurka said:


> I also like the PEU-body shown in post #11, will we be able to order one of those in combination with the light?



[joke mode on] it depends... are you a hot swede female in your early 20's  [/off]

I should close the poll, I settled on the AA design, Im modeling it, will post images as soon as possible.


Pablo


----------



## herrgurka (Apr 17, 2009)

PEU said:


> [joke mode on] it depends... are you a hot swede female in your early 20's  [/off]
> Pablo



Well, I certainly know some hot Swedish women in their early 20's but alas, I myself do not fall in that category . 

Well, I'll have to settle for a good looking light instead :wave:

/paul


----------



## Oddjob (Apr 17, 2009)

PEU said:


> [joke mode on] ...I settled on the AA design, Im modeling it, will post images as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Pablo


 
Sounds awesome. I have recently been using my Gerber IU around the house at night and there is something comforting about using a simple one stage light that is just the right brightness that has a really long runtime. Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## PEU (May 27, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates, life and other things got in the middle 

I had one thing that bugged me about this project and that was the unpotting job, that made the project only doable by me or by someone who had a lathe.

Today I had an idea and here is the rendering, I'll explain after it:









(glass lens and sealing orings not drawn yet)

*What if, instead of unpotting the head I make a container for it? and on the plus side I add a sealed glass lens at the front?*
The below the glass sealing oring almost hides the AAA head.

What do you guys think?

I still need to check with the CNC shop regarding the machineability of this because its kinda complicated, but I see no major problems.

opinions?


Pablo


----------

